# SE-R wheels



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Whats the advantage of having SER wheels than aftermarket wheels? Im thinking about getting the 200SX SER wheels and getting rid of my aftermarket.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

If you are speaking about the 15" B14 SE-R wheels, which I have and highly recommend, they can be lighter than some aftermarket wheels (i.e. heavy chrome "bling bling" 18s). Also, I feel they look great on a B13 Classic. Aftermarket wheels can look and perform very well (if they are lightweight and fit the car). It's personal preference. Someone recently here on the BB stated that the B14 SE-R wheels weight 17lbs --- if so, I think that is a decent weight for a 15" wheel... yes there are a lot of 15" wheels lighter than that, but for an OEM wheel it's pretty damn good. Hope this helps.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Advantages: They're inexpensive (I got mine for $350), light (17lbs), look awesome on the B13, and are OEM Nissan, which is always cool.

Disadvantages: It can be difficult to find someone who is willing to part with theirs, if you bend one and need a new one, you're in a world of hurt, and more and more B13s are turning up with them.

Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i am going to be getting rid of mine as soon as i save up enough cash for some 16's or 17's......


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*My Twin!*

Hey Samo, you car looks just like mine! 'Cept that I have a spoiler, 4-drs, and is lowered. You even have the clear sidemarkers like me.  Damn we rule... LOL

Sorry, haven't been able to post pics of the XE yet, but when I can I will. Anyone have some free webspace to host a few pics?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Heck yeah, silver B13s rock! Mine needs a drop really really bad. Oh well, soon enough...

Check out www.printroom.com for free image hosting.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Thanx guys*

Hey Samo how did you make the clear markers?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, you're like the eighth person that's asked me that this week. It's hella easy, just follow the instructions in the December '00 issue of SOLM - it's for the B12, but the idea basically carries over to the B13. Take your time with them and they'll come out great.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

what if i dont have the december 2000 issue of solm? or what if i dont even know what solm stands for?

on the topic of wheels, on a b13, if you want nissan oem, i think nothing looks better than some nx wheels.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december00/ 

As long as the hyperlink works, this should assist you.  Good luck!

BTW, "SOLM" (Sentra OnLine Magazine) turned into "NPM" (Nissan Perf Magazine).


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *what if i dont have the december 2000 issue of solm? or what if i dont even know what solm stands for?*


Sorry, I just usually assume that most people read SOLM / NPM since it's free and all and online  .


----------



## nx2k (Aug 4, 2002)

advantage, i'd rather say i have kool lookin oem wheels that are easy on the wallet rather than some BSA or some primax rims or something of that quality.
i have gunmetal B14 SE-R rims on my nx.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I still like my B13 SE-R wheels on my B13.  They wiegh less than the B14 SE-R wheels and the tires are cheaper because its only a 14" wheel. In addition, I got my B13 SE-R wheels for $100 with tires


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

I have a b14 still with the stock rims. The thing is, even when I get new rims (hopefully next spring) I'll probably still keep my stockers for my winter tires. Looks like none of you will be getting your hands on MY rims... =)

Aaron


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i've got the b14 ser wheels, and damn. everyone i know has complimented me on them, they look bad ass. i got mine for 300! btw, the handling difference with performance tires/bigger, lighter wheels is tremendous! plus, the centercaps say nissan, peole usually don't look twice!


----------

